# Shrimp question



## cichlidkeeper (Jul 13, 2009)

Hello everyone. Can anyone suggest a type of shrimp large enough so my African cichlids won't eat it? Somthing that will eat feeder fish leftovers. I have some sloppy eaters. LOL.


----------



## aquaman (Feb 16, 2009)

They will get eaten. Thats what the guy at my LFS told me.


----------



## Lariat02F150 (Jul 25, 2009)

Shrimp Vs. African Cichlids.... African Chichlids 10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000. Shrimp 0


----------



## cichlidkeeper (Jul 13, 2009)

I know shrimp will get eaten. They are feeders, that's why I asked if there was a larger type. Or maybe there is somthing else like a crayfish or a frog that will serve the same purpose?


----------



## garfreak526 (Aug 15, 2009)

Maybe a catfish? I think a frog , crayfish, or shrimp will get eaten.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Not even the bigger ones like bamboo would last with cichlids.


----------



## aquaman (Feb 16, 2009)

Catfish & Pleco's will survive. Mine do.


----------

